

Ask HN: The best hardware for bedtime reading? - daveambrose

I spend quality time reading HN and other literature right before I go to sleep. I read this site and others on a small BlackBerry Curve.<p>I've noticed that I reach a point where my eyes start to hurt because the screen is so small. I've tried using my iPod Touch but is not ideal for holding on your side.<p>Do I get a larger screen, perhaps a netbook or go for something like the Kindle?
======
vorador
What about reading a good old book ? It's probably better suited and
distractions are important too...

~~~
justlearning
I second reading a book, way more relaxing. As for the bed-lamp- I used a
extended line with a double-switch and use it very near to my bed, that way
when it's time to sleep, it is effortless to switch off

------
silencio
I wish I could follow in Randall Munroe's footsteps and get a Kindle and bend
some wires to read in bed easily...but the Kindle has no backlight. I hate
leaving the lights on while reading, cause usually I just fall asleep in the
middle of reading. So it's a huge dealbreaker for me. (I have a lightwedge I
could use, since I used to read paper books in bed, but new gadgets I spend a
few hundred $ on not having any sort of lighting is a downer. Plus that's
extra to hold in bed.)

I like to use my iPhone for reading, with bookshelf or stanza usually (kindle
app is meh). I have a place to put my phone near my bed, plus if I fall asleep
with it it's not large enough that it would be uncomfortable to roll around on
top of while sleeping. Plus, I can always find it in the morning by calling it
;)

Unfortunately, I do have to mention that my reading ebooks in bed on this past
Tuesday night somewhat ruined the next day, as I slept for a couple hours,
woke up being unable to go back to sleep, and then spent the next twelve hours
reading ebook after ebook on my iPhone. It's really nice to be able to grab
books whenever I want without even getting up like I would with paper, but
there is always that downside :(

What was it about reading on your iPod touch that didn't work out? Pretty much
any ebook reader worth using for the iPhone/iPod touch has something similar
to rotation lock and tap to scroll, which I would imagine would be the biggest
problem with being on your side.

~~~
daveambrose
Tap to scroll and rotation lock are the big problems with the iPod Touch when
laying on my side - as you said. Also, it doesn't "feel" right when reading at
night.

I'd prefer holding this Curve or something lighter.

------
reddiar
Its been a month since I purchased kindle 2.0 , and have been pleasantly
surprised by its form-factor and reading experience. It’s so much easier on
eyes compared to my earlier iPhone reading sessions(> 20 minutes). There is
indeed paucity of technical books from amazon for kindle. Publishers like
Oreilly & pragmatic programmers are starting to offer kindle book editions.
But, pdf conversion process for Kindle works like a charm - was earlier a bit
skeptical on this. I have tons of pdf book on my kindle now. I still use
iPhone for reading browser-based content though, as Kindle browser support
sucks.

------
Zak
I think the Crunchpad was made for you. I don't think it's available yet
though.

